
Scientists may have found proof of previous universes - flud
https://www.iflscience.com/space/dead-black-holes-may-suggest-this-is-not-the-first-universe/
======
gus_massa
The title is ... very optimistic. From the article:

> _We 've also yet to find any evidence of Hawking radiation, let alone
> Hawking points. So while this is an interesting theory, there's plenty more
> work to do just yet before anyone goes about claiming the definitive
> existence of a previous universe._

------
flud
Sorry for the IFLS link, the source is paywalled

